# Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set



## Zen-Master8 (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

habe mich nun schlussendlich für das Elite 9x Chirp entschieden, da es für meine Ansprüche ausreichend ist.

Ich angle ausschließlich auf Mietbooten, deshalb brauche ich eine Portable Version.

Hat jmd bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Portable Set von EZ Schlageter gesammelt? Im Netz findet man ja Anleitung zum Bau von Geberstangen, jedoch Frage ich mich ob der mehrpreis von ein paar Euros den Aufwand wert ist und diese dann auch mit Edelstahl Versionen mithalten können.

Ich bräuchte : 

Akku (Reichen hier 10AH für ein 9Zoll Gerät?)
Geberstange
Ladegerät
Koffer

Hier wär das Set was mir im moment am meisten zusagt : 

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...mit-EZ-Edelstahl-Geberstange-10Ah--14371.html

Ich zweifele noch an der Geberstange da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der Verschluss ausreichend am Boot hällt. Möchte die Sachen auch (Bis auf den Akku, da glaube ich verboten) im Flugzeug transportieren, sollte also auch nicht zu Sperrig sein und zuviel wiegen.

Über Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## goldfisch12 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Hallo, welchen Geber verwendest Du (Größe, Gewicht)?
Für die Stromversorgung kann ich Dir nur die Doppelllösung empfehlen, die in "Kutter und Küste Nr. 66" vorgestellt wurde. Da hast Du Reserven genug ,auch für ein 9´´Zoll Gerät.
Bei den Akkus gibt es für mich  nur noch die dort verwendeten LiFEPO4 Typen, mit einer weit aus bessere Energieausbeute und zudem nur etwa 1/3 des Gewichtes von Bleivertretern. Die verwendeten 8AH LifePo4 Typen kannst Du im Flugzeug im Handgepäck befördern. Die Grenze liegt pro Akku bei 100Watt Leistung (sonst sehr teurer Gefahrguttransport), die 8AH haben 94Watt pro Stück. Wenn Du bei dem Elite 9x den kleinen 2Frequenzgeber verwendest, reicht bei den Geberstangen auch ein enfacheres Modell. Wichtig darauf zu achten, dass die Klemmvorrichtung weit genug zu öffnen ist.
Komplettlösungen beim Fachhändler sind für mich bisher nie ein Thema gewesen, da sie nur Universallösungen sind und meist auch das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für mich nicht stimmig war.

Für Einzelfragen kannst Du mir gerne eine PN schicken.


----------



## Zen-Master8 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Hi,

Danke erstmal vorab. Also der Geber ist der 200/83/455/800 khz HDI Heckgeber. Maße sind mir leider nicht genau bekannt. Würde hier eine einfache Geberstange reicheb? In Spanien sind wir mit 15PS Mietbooten unterwegs, müsste man hier Geberstange beim schnellen Fahren immer hochziehen?

Bei den LiFEPO4 Akkus ist mir ehrlich gesagt der Anschaffungspreis noch zu teuer für meine Gelegentliche Nutzung :/. Was kostet der von dir genannte 8AH Akku?
Danke


----------



## goldfisch12 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*



Zen-Master8 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke erstmal vorab. Also der Geber ist der 200/83/455/800 khz HDI Heckgeber. Maße sind mir leider nicht genau bekannt. Würde hier eine einfache Geberstange reicheb? In Spanien sind wir mit 15PS Mietbooten unterwegs, müsste man hier Geberstange beim schnellen Fahren immer hochziehen?
> 
> ...



Für den genannten Geber reicht ein einfacheres Modell. Ob es die Belastung bei schneller Fahrt aushält, hängt einerseits von der Klemmvorrichtung selbst, andererseits aber auch von der Tauchtiefe des Gebers ab. Häufig wird der Geber mit der Stange zu tief eingestellt. Hier sollte man die Einstellung immer mit beladenem Boot kontrollieren.
Das ständige Hochziehen der Stange sollte man vermeiden, da die exakte Einstellung des Gebers schon etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, das führt dann bei jedem rein und raus zu hohem Zeitverlust oder ungenauer Montage.
Für den 8Ah LifePo4 Akkus habe ich rund 100 Euro bezahlt.
De Anschaffung lohnt sich über die Jahre aber immer, im Hinblick auf das Handling, die Stromlieferung und das Gewicht gibt es keine Alternative, schon gar nicht auf Flugreisen.

Übrigens: ein LiFePo4 Akku mit 8AH Leistung kommt einem Bleiverteter in der 12AH Ausführung in der Stromausbeute schon sehr nahe. Das allein würde für mich schon ein Grund sein, keinen Bleiakku mehr zu kaufen (vergleich einmal das Eigengewicht).
Wenn ich mir  das Set selbst zusammenstelle, komme ich trotz LiFEPO4 Akku mit dem Setpreis bei Schlageter problemlos aus.


----------



## Amerika1110 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Ich habe in Norwegen seit Jahren einen Saugnapf als Geberhalterung im Einsatz und das Teil hält auch bei ca 26 km/h sich am Boot.
 Aus meiner Sicht liegt der Vorteil darin, das ich keine sperrige Geberstange brauche und bisher an allen Booten einen guten Platz am Spiegel der Boote gefunden habe.


----------



## trollmänchen (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Hallo 
Zen-Master8

Aus meiner Sicht würde ich das Gesamtpaket das du oben aufgezeigt hast nicht kaufen.
Der Grund hierfür sind die Geberstange die nur schlecht  hält bzw dreht sich weg oder hält garnicht wenn diese auf der halbrunden Reeling montiert ist oder der Bootsrand zu groß im Durchmesser ist.  Desweiteren würde ich zu keiner Zeit eine Saugnapfhalterung emphelen die Gründe hierfür sind folgende.
1) Was für ein Boot steht mir zur Verfügung  = Ruderboot - Boot mit Steuerstand = Freibord und Zugänglichkeit hinten - hat das Boot einen Heckspiegel - komme ich jederzeit falls Notwendig an die Geberhalterung bzw an den Geber?
2) Ist das Boot ein Wasserlieger wenn ja  ist bei Salzwasser alles voll mit Algen - Muscheln - und oder anderen Kleintieren. Das gleiche Problem gibt es im Süsswasser mit Algen - Pollen und sonstigen Schmutz.
3) Aus welchem Materialien ist bzw sind die Boote gefertigt = Glasfieber -  Aluminium - Stahl und die Krönung Holz wo jede Saugnapfhalterung Top hält. Desweiteren kann es bei den genannten Materialien zu Probleme  mit der Oberfläche wegen Rost - Alufraß - oder Beschädigung  am Gelcot geben. 
Also falls du nicht Unbegabt im Handwerklichen bist würde ich mir das Paket selbst zusammenstellen.
Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir Bilder der einzelnen benötigten Komponenten zukommen lassen.

Gruß
trollmänchen


----------



## goldfisch12 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*



Amerika1110 schrieb:


> Ich habe in Norwegen seit Jahren einen Saugnapf als Geberhalterung im Einsatz und das Teil hält auch bei ca 26 km/h sich am Boot.
> Aus meiner Sicht liegt der Vorteil darin, das ich keine sperrige Geberstange brauche und bisher an allen Booten einen guten Platz am Spiegel der Boote gefunden habe.



Dann hast Du wohl in Norwegen noch keinen Dieselkutter gefahren, da wäre eine Saugnapfmontage aufgrund der Bootsform und des Inborders unmöglich, von den vielen mehr oder weniger veralgten  und vermuschelten Wasserliegern einmal ganz abgesehen. Echolotstangen sind da deutlich flexibler, können zur Not auch zu seitlichen Anbringung des Gebers genutzt werden und wenn man hier

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ahl-angelboot-schlauchboot/495713067-211-2725

einmal nachschaut, dann gibt es bei diesen Stangen auch die komplette Bandbreite der Möglichkeiten. Da dreht sich dann nichts raus, ob nun Relingmontage, Heckanbringung oder Seitenmontage.
Alles keine Optionen mit Saugnapf. Übrigens: Eine genaue Geberausrichtung im Lotbereich mit einem Saugnapf würde ich mir gerne einmal anschauen.


----------



## Carptigers (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Die vorher genannte Geberstange habe ich ebenfalls einem Freund empfohlen.
Ansonsten kann ich dir noch die Skrubbes empfehlen.
Alles andere kannst du vergessen.


----------



## goldfisch12 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Um das Thema noch einmal aufzugreifen:
Hier ist ein informativer Beitrag, der sich zu lesen lohnt, wie ich meine.
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/technik/echolot-geberstangen-im-fokus-alu-oder-edelstahl


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Die Kaisers Geberstange sieht der Skrubbes Speed V2 PLUS irgendwie ziemlich ähnlich...

Die Skrubbes ist zwar ein paar Euros teurer, allerdings auch äußerst stabil. Da wackelt selbst mit dem großen Totalscangeber nichts.

Das heißt nun natürlich nicht, dass die von Kaisers schlechter ist. Ich hab ja nur die von Skrubbes und kann daher keine Vergleiche ziehen...


----------



## Hurton (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Ich hab die Stange von Kaiser mit dem Totalscan Adapter und der Erweiterung auf 12cm. Hatte sie heuer 2 Wochen im harten Schwedeneinsatz. Geniales Teil da wackelt definitiv nix und sie ist super zum Einstellen.


----------



## Seewolf08 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch grad dabei, mir ein portables Echolot zusammen zu stellen. Bin dabei auf diese Halterung hier gestoßen:

https://www.technik-fuer-angler.de/portable-Geberstange-Minn-Kota

Jemand schon damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## goldfisch12 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Ich kenne diese Stange nicht, auf den ersten Blick sieht sie aber sehr stabil aus. 
Schwachstellen könnten sein: doppelte Schraubverbindung ohne Gelenkeinsatz in der Andruckfläche, vergossene Kunstoffgriffe auf der Gewindestange, Befestigungsspannweite nur ca 8cm,Materialeinsatz beim Rohr.
Etwas seltsam finde ich den Hinweis auf die Gebermontagenerweiterung mit Kunststoffplatte aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## TooShort (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein. Auch ich suche eine mobile Lösung für mich, da das Boot dauerhaft draussen liegt. Ich muss also immer alles wieder mitnehmen. Würde die Minn Kota Montageschelle Sinn machen? Ich besitze einen Traxxis55 und von daher wäre es für mich erstmal eine komfortable Lösung des Problems. Bekomme ich dann auch saubere Echolotbilder oder stört der Motor dann? 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## goldfisch12 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Nein, der Motor sollte keine Störungen verursachen. Garmin liefert z.B. bei vielen Echoloten eine Geberhalterung , die direkt auf dem Motor montiert wird, mit.


----------



## TooShort (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Geberstange bzw. Portable Set*

Alles klar. Vielen Dank. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

